# What should I do



## barbi53657 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well I went on vacation Tuesday.... Saw the guy I had two dates with the day prior to leaving the Monday before making it the third sort of date............ Well I came back Friday and I didnt call him...But I call Saturday just to let him know I was back...well unexpectly he answered Saturday but he was doing something and he said he would call back that was Saturday.... Sunday past no call..... I know it is Xmas time and people are busy with family stuff but I still would of liked a call........................ Before I went away I was getting calls from him every other day............ Am I expecting too much?

FYI :I only called Saturday because I didnt know if he knew I was back from Vacation 

What should I do? Wait for him to call or call and wish him merry xmas or think its over It seems that he is ALWAYS busy............ He does have a kid who he has on weekends so that does take up alot of time.... He is nice otherwise....he is polite not pushy for sexual things and we always have a good conversation


----------



## mintesa (Dec 25, 2006)

you can wait or just call him. maybe he will call today or tomorrow. yes xmas is busy time. i have another party to attend to today and tomorrow.... i would rather stay home, but its family. i havent even replied my bestfriend's message yet from yesterday :S i guess i should do that now....


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 25, 2006)

The last time the two of you spoke, he said he would call you back, regardless of the day. My gut instinct is to hold him at his word. He knows your number.

A man is never too busy to make a 10 minute call.

Hope my advice helps.


----------



## han (Dec 25, 2006)

he might be busy with family and his kid the day is still young so wait and see he may call later when things settle down so he can have more time to talk with out people around..


----------



## ivette (Dec 25, 2006)

:dito: han


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree with han. Let us know if he gives ya a call!


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 26, 2006)

He Hasnt Called Yet&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Yesterday I Even Texted Him Merry Xmas And No Reply


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 26, 2006)

hmmm...i'm very weary of guys who are waayyyyyy too busy to return a call. i mean, it takes two second to just make a quick call and say "i'm sorry, i'm real busy, i'll call you when things settle down". it sucks, but at least you know what's up. but the fact that you haven't heard from him since sat....for me, after everything i've learned...is a DEAL-BREAKER! i don't have time to wait around for some guy who can't be courteous enough to return my call. you know what i mean?


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 26, 2006)

Eh, whats with him? His phone doesn't work? I'd let him come to you, if not, no harm, no foul.. move on.


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 27, 2006)

I know and he usually calls me every other day........... so I dont know what is up


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 27, 2006)

In that case.. give him some time.. if he doesn't call.. then I'd wonder why not, make ONE more effort then sayonara!. If something is wrong and he can't or doesn't come forward to tell you, then that says alot about HIM!! Does it not?

Men are dumb sometimes.. I call antics like this "manbrain"


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 28, 2006)

well, she has been giving him time (since she came back!) so really, there's no more excuses except that he's being an a-hole.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

:dito:


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would call him just to see if he got busy and forgot. I know that sometimes during a busy time like the holidays I might have a few mins to make a phone call, but I'd rather just sit and breathe for a minute. Call him to see what's going on, it can't hurt, especially if you usually talk quite a bit. Let him know that when he didn't call you were worried something may have happened and you just wanted to make sure all was ok...then maybe you won't sound too "clingy" to him, cause guys are idiots like that


----------



## mintesa (Dec 29, 2006)

has he called yet? could also be that he forgot his phone at home while he had to go to family xmas parties. well i hope he has called yet, or you have called him.


----------



## MeganLAR (Dec 29, 2006)

go out and buy "he's just not that into you" by greg berendt.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 29, 2006)

I completely agree with everything Han, Hersh &amp; Lauryn have said!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok well i say it is the holidays and people tend to be more occupied than usual. New Years is coming up so i say wait til next week where people get back to their regular schedules.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't actually think he's being *that* much of a jerk. Two dates does not a committment make.

Still, my mother always brought me up to come good on my promises, if possible. Even a text saying something like "sorry very busy right now, catch up with you some time?" would have satisfied all politeness and been a nicer way to give Barbi the brush-off.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 29, 2006)

Has he contacted you yet?


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 29, 2006)

ditto!

dont even waste ur time he is obvious to busy for you and it only takes a minute or so to call and say wass up.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 30, 2006)

i would leave it be. I think he is being a jerk, i wouldn't waste my time. If he is doing this already what is to say how he is going to act when you are together. If he does call i would calmly tell him how you dont know whats going on but this is not going to work you need communication to have a realationship. ask if he is wanting to be together or not. Point black no beating around the bush. you time is precious .


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 30, 2006)

WHy cant I keep a man? I must be doing something wrong first he was calling all the time then he stopped.................................  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 30, 2006)

dont think of it in terms of wrong, some guy are different and alot harder to read, keep trying you'll find a guy


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 30, 2006)

First off, any guy that doesn't bother calling you is a jerk. If he decided not to

go out with you any more, than he needs to grow a set and tell you.

He handled this situation like a coward, therefore he is a coward.

So now you know he is a jerk and a coward, aren't you glad you are rid of him?

Don't let his behaviour affect your self esteem and confidence.

There are tons of guys out there just waiting to meet a nice girl.

Keep your standards high so they have to meet your expectations,

not the other way around.

And be aware of any signs (or red flags) when you first start dating someone.

As soon as you notice him acting like an idiot (for lack of a better word), bale and move on to the next guy.

Big hugs to you hun!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Shelley (Jan 2, 2007)

Any updates on the situation?


----------

